# question bout 4wheeler



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Jul 27, 2008)

whats yalls opinion on the  05 yamaha bruin 350cc .....    pro/con ?         i have a 2001 honda recon now  thinkin bout up gradeing a lil bit...??                      thanks guys


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Jul 28, 2008)

is it that much of an upgrade or ??


----------



## J-Bomb (Jul 28, 2008)

Gonna sell that recon?  How much?


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Jul 28, 2008)

its possible  jus halfta see how things go...   its a great machine dont get me wrong i bought it about a year ago from a guy that got it for his wife  and she didnt ride it much they bought it new im 2nd owner  and havent rode it all that much.. just wantin somethin a lil bigger   would like to buy 4x4 but that dont make that big diff to me  thats what winch is for


----------



## UGAdawgsZ71 (Jul 28, 2008)

any suggestions


----------



## ridindirty (Jul 28, 2008)

If You Going Up In Size You Might As Well Get At Least A 400 My Buddy Got A Recon  You Cant Break Them


----------



## buddylee (Jul 28, 2008)

*yamaha*

know of several people with yamaha automatic 4 wheel drives. They suck. no power. Get a rancher 4x4 manual shift, i leave the yamaha's behind in the mud.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Aug 1, 2008)

buddylee said:


> know of several people with yamaha automatic 4 wheel drives. They suck. no power. Get a rancher 4x4 manual shift, i leave the yamaha's behind in the mud.



This above statement is FALSE !!

I have a 2000 Yamaha 400 Kodiak 4x4 Automatic (liquid cooled) and plowed countless food plots with no problems.  I pull my 5x10 trailer loaded with fertilizer and seed around 700 acres with no power issues at all. This thing has been bullet proof and i would own nothing other than a Yamaha due to the reliability i have had....

With that being said, i would also upgrade to atleast a 400 and one that is liquid cooled.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 1, 2008)

buddylee said:


> know of several people with yamaha automatic 4 wheel drives. They suck. no power. Get a rancher 4x4 manual shift, i leave the yamaha's behind in the mud.



wrong!!!!!!!!!!!! i got a yamaha 660 plenty of power more than i need


----------



## briankwoody (Aug 2, 2008)

I would stick to a honda can't beat them . I have a 01 rancher 4x4 never let me down .


----------



## Davexx1 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have heard some say the automatic drive 4 wheelers do not have good low end "stump pulling" power.  I saw one 400 automatic that would not pull itself up the loading ramps into a pick up bed.  I think the complaint is common enough for us to know the automatics are not as low end torque powerful and do not have the raw pulling power as the manual trans ATV's.

I have a Yamaha Big Bear 400 4 WD with manual transmission.  It will pull anything you can hook to it or it will spin all four tires trying.  My top end speed is slower though than the automatics though, but that is OK as I usually like to move about the woods slowly and quietly which does not seem to disturb the deer and other critters.

If noise is a concern, think about this, the manual trans ATV's can run at much lower engine RPM than the automatics thus are much quieter in the woods.  The new models with auto may have been improved alot.  Try them all and see what you like.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------



## germag (Aug 15, 2008)

I had a 1998 Yamaha Big Bear 350 2wd. It had a manual transmission with high/low range. It was the best machine ever made. Period. Some numbskull stole it. Then I bought a Polaris Sportsman 600 4x4 and I hated it. They don't make the Yamahas the same any more. If they still made that exact model, I would have bought a new one in a heartbeat. I have a Honda 420 Rancher ES now. I like it...it's a good machine and it's plenty fast....plenty of power. It still ain't the same as my old Yamaha Big Bear, though.


----------



## swamp (Aug 15, 2008)

I have a 2004 350 Yamaha Bruin 4x4 Auto.  Good machine does the job of hauling me, stand,and deer I may kill.  As well as help me scout and pull trailers in the off season.  Enough power for me!


----------



## frdstang90 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have an 07 Honda Rancher 420 and love it.


----------



## germag (Aug 15, 2008)

frdstang90 said:


> I have an 07 Honda Rancher 420 and love it.




Do you have the ES model?


----------



## buddylee (Aug 16, 2008)

*yamaha*

I killed a 250 lb hog a few weeks ago. Needed help getting it out of a very slick creek. President of the club came to help with his Yamaha. Don't remember the exact size but I think it was somewhere around 500 4x4 with automatic trans. His winch got the hog out of the creek but couldn't drag the hog out of the woods. It just sat there and strained. I went and got my Honda 350 4x4 with manual and pulled the hog up a very steep hill. Honestly get the Honda, they make the most reliable atv out there. My 05 rancher isn't the biggest and baddest but it does everything I need. I hunt every week of the year and I wouldn't want anything else.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 16, 2008)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This above statement is FALSE !!
> 
> I have a 2000 Yamaha 400 Kodiak 4x4 Automatic (liquid cooled) and plowed countless food plots with no problems.  I pull my 5x10 trailer loaded with fertilizer and seed around 700 acres with no power issues at all. This thing has been bullet proof and i would own nothing other than a Yamaha due to the reliability i have had....
> 
> With that being said, i would also upgrade to atleast a 400 and one that is liquid cooled.



Got the Fertilizer part right,horse hockey


----------



## jesuslives31548 (Aug 16, 2008)

second the honda rancher. I have an 07 and its great. 4x4 works well, the auto shift had a few issues to start with. other then that I have close to 4000 miles on it.


----------



## Limb_Hanger (Sep 6, 2008)

*yamaha strained*

lol.... i dont believe that one bit bud.If he hooked to a 250# hog and it strained something is mechanically wrong with it.That Yamaha would have more than enough to pull the hog...and no im no Yamaha fan i own an Arctic Cat.Hondas are actually a 3 whhel drive bike not a 4 wheel if you really want to look at specs.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm with Buddylee!! I've got an 02 Rancher, It's outrun all my buddy's yamaha 4X4's, All automatics, Mines manual shift, You can't hardly kill a Honda. If you've gotta go bigger, try a Rancher, or bugger If'n ya hafta!!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 6, 2008)

i have a yamaha automatic it will run 62 mph that is plenty fast enough


----------

